# Now Have VCDS...what mods should I do?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

Now have a fully working VCDS package. So my question is what should I change first?

Anyone got some good VCDS tips or mods which I should defo do?

Anyone know how to change the rear fin to come up at 70mph rather than 80mph?
:roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I have not changed anything, so that's a job lot of cash down the drain lol.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

stumardy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Now have a fully working VCDS package. So my question is what should I change first?
> 
> ...


Where did you get it from and how much did you pay for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCHU.html

Some people are running cracked versions of the software though for around £80.


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

have a look at http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=7296 for an idea of what to do with vcds


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_VCHU.html
> 
> Some people are running cracked versions of the software though for around £80.


eBay?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..

http://www.vag-diagnostics.com/


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> 
> http://www.vag-diagnostics.com/


Brilliant! Thanks.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> 
> http://www.vag-diagnostics.com/


thanks mitchy - did you get one and if so have you used it much?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

£80 isnt bad at all........Knowing my luck, id screw something up!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

grasmere said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> ...


Yes and yes, although I use mine for data logging rather than altering alarm beep settings Etc, haven't got round to trying this yet.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

So, is the £80 version as legal as their website suggests. I can't think that Rosstech are very happy.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

interesting price. how is this different from Ross-Tech software?
this would be a nice tool connected to my carpc. 
I already bought a cable from ebay but I can only read error codes and some additional info.


----------



## dunk (Sep 17, 2010)

firstly it uses official software so there is no difference

im not sure that they havnt just cracked/copied the hardware, which acts as a registration dongle for the software - if thats the case and they are not licensing it, then i guess then 1) the original writers are going to be pissed off 2) we are not supporting future development by buying this and 3) when this has happed before, they upgrade the firmware and software which stops the copied hardware working with future upgrades of the software

perhaps its better long-term value to buy the proper cable?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

stumardy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Now have a fully working VCDS package. So my question is what should I change first?
> 
> ...


I highly doubt this is possible to change through VCDS since it's a safety feature, it comes up at 74mph anyway so hardly any difference to 70.

In all fairness there isn't that much you can do, have a look in the KB there are one or two tricks in there. It's mainly useful for coding if you make any changes to the car, changing multimedia components for example.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a MY11 TT S-Line Black Edition and the fin seems to come up at 80mph, think its changed on the MY11 cars to 80 from 74mph like my old 57 plate 3.2 V6?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

So according to that link you can lower the spoiler upon locking the car? Anyone done this? Assuming you keep the spoiler up


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you cant change anything to do with the spoiler.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> you cant change anything to do with the spoiler.


You can unplug it and install a ford escort cosworth whale tail!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, context is always a bummer - just limits possibilities...


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Mitchy said:


> Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> 
> http://www.vag-diagnostics.com/


I see from their website they dont list a physical address..... Price seems too good to be true!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

piloTT said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> ...


That's what I thought too but a few of us are running this now, myself included. I can confirm it's all above board.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

piloTT said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, UK supplier, 12mth warranty, all works..
> ...


I got mine last week for £80 and its fully working and was posted out me the next day! Support is great too!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

stumardy = so what have you found out with your vcds and made any changes?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

grasmere said:


> stumardy = so what have you found out with your vcds and made any changes?


Changed some of the RNS-E settings and added alarm beep, and just had a look around the live data testing things. Its well worth the £80 if you are in to this kind of thing. Oh and changed my LED DRL brightness too.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

stumardy said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy = so what have you found out with your vcds and made any changes?
> ...


you have PM :wink:

what did you do with the rnse as a matter of interest ?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchy said:
> ...


Just ordered myself. For £80 i had too! Might come in handy....


----------



## haulfast (Mar 19, 2011)

deleted I have been told i KNOW NOTHING


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

haulfast said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > So according to that link you can lower the spoiler upon locking the car? Anyone done this? Assuming you keep the spoiler up
> ...


Very nice! Once I get the TT back them I'm going to activate it. Ty


----------



## roderis (May 10, 2011)

> cent eletrics 09 byte 13 bits 6 or 7 can be changed i use Beta 11.2 and my car is TT MY2011


Can you explain this a bit more? We too have an MY11 TT and would love to be able to lower the spoiler from the key.
We just got our Ross-Tech VCDS Cable and downloaded VCDS 10.6.4

Thanks in advance
Roderic


----------

